# Hibiscus leaves any good?



## samstar (Dec 18, 2011)

My tortoises eat the hibiscus leaves often, is it any good for them? What nutritional value does the leaf have that is beneficial for my torts?


----------



## jesst (Dec 18, 2011)

samstar said:


> My tortoises eat the hibiscus leaves often, is it any good for them? What nutritional value does the leaf have that is beneficial for my torts?



my little sully loves them....i think more than the actual flower. the whole plant is good for them. i have a potted one in her enclosure so she can grab the leaves whenever she wants too.


----------



## samstar (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 18, 2011)

The leaves and flowers have many key ingredients for the 
digestive and kidney functions. The leaves have an acid, rhubarb-like flavor. â€¦yes Iâ€™ve tried them  
and contain two diuretic ingredients, ascorbic acid and glycolic acid.
Because it also contains citric acid, it can be used as a cooling herb,
providing relief during hot weather by increasing the flow of
blood to the skin's surface and dilating the pores to cool the
skin. The red calyces contain antioxidants including flavonoids, gossypetine, hibiscetine and sabdaretine. The fresh calyces are also rich in riboflavin,ascorbic acid, niacin,carotene, calcium, and iron. The seeds are high in proteinâ€¦.overall it is a wonderful plant for both persons and tortâ€™s alike ~ all of my torts of different species enjoy them. 
JD~


----------



## samstar (Dec 20, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> The leaves and flowers have many key ingredients for the
> digestive and kidney functions. The leaves have an acid, rhubarb-like flavor. â€¦yes Iâ€™ve tried them
> and contain two diuretic ingredients, ascorbic acid and glycolic acid.
> Because it also contains citric acid, it can be used as a cooling herb,
> ...



Wow that's a lot, thanks! so little can do so much.


----------



## pk2610 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is a very good source of nutrient in the Hibiscus plant but my tort won't eat it. May be the leaves are kind of hard compared to the other veggies I offer her.


----------



## zesty_17 (Dec 20, 2011)

hibiscus also tends to have good levels of calcium also. great for torts!


----------



## samstar (Dec 21, 2011)

zesty_17 said:


> hibiscus also tends to have good levels of calcium also. great for torts!



you mean the leaves?


----------

